# Morrison 21" XD ILF Riser w/ SkyJack Limbs Initial Review



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I guess I should start by saying that in the last 4 years?...this makes single string bow #16 for me...it's been a fun trip where I've learned much regarding the defining and refining of what it is I'm looking for and expecting of a competition grade bow...so I'll start with...

*"Lessons Learned":*

1. For the ultimate in adjustability, tune-ability and versatility?....ILF's are definitely the way too go. (duh)

2. When it comes to an extremely well settled bow?..."Heavy Risers Rule"...as not only do they settle and stabilize the bow solidly and quickly?...they also seem to have the strange affect of making a given draw weight feel lighter and remain dead in the hand at the shot. (as evidenced by all the archers who pay big bucks to incorporate heavy materials into the risers of their one piece bows such as solid glass, phenolic and numerous other dense, heavy materials)

3. "Limb Feel": it's been my personal experience that it's very difficult to feel differences in limbs when they are mounted to lighter weight risers...they all seem to feel much the same from the most economical to the most expensive but...mount them to a heavy riser that sits solidly in your hand?...and suddenly you begin to notice the differences.

And these were the lessons learned upon which I based my most recent purchase decisions...with much thanks to a recently acquired Black Bear ILF riser with both limb pockets lead filled and Warfed by Bob Gordon as it showed me what I was missing in a bow and I loved finding it...a very heavy riser tipping the scales at a little over 3LBs.

So when I saw Bob Morrison had come out with yet another generation of Phoenix based metal risers and in a 21" version?...with 3/4ths of the risers nearly 3# mass residing below the shelf?...and knowing that many folks were already smitten with his 19" version?...the order was placed....and when I discussed limb options with Mr. Morrison clearly explaining to him what I was looking for in limbs?...there was little too no hesitation as he immediately directed me to contact Jim Belcher at Sky Archery and after a little research and a short discussion?...I actually felt confident shelling out $349.99 for a pair of Sky's Black Glass/Maple SkyJack "Hunter" Limbs.

And today?...My 21" XD riser arrived at 4:30pm so ready?, set....GO!

Bob included 3 jager grips in the package instructing me to choose the one that feels and works best for me and ship back the other two...










This is the sort of quality you can expect from Morrison Archery...I do believe I see a "Cavity Weighting System" in play here and I might add that the SkyJack limbs clipped into the ILF receivers both easily and positively much like one might expect of magazine insertion into a high quality automatic firearm. 










This next pic is of the bow assembled in an un-braced condition as I was quite taken by what's regarded as a "modest target limb profile" which didn't appear too humble to me at all and in my minds eye suggested a touch of aggression...










"Bracing It Up": and this is where things got a little sketchy....the components are supposed to render a 64"/34# bow with the limbs slammed...but as I began pulling on the Borders Stringer...(Thanks too Joe Paranee Giving it too me)...long before I got the 61" string loop secured in the upper limb string nock?...I knew something wasn't right...either the string was too short or the bow (as an assembly) was too long and I knew the string was 61"s...I measured it...the resultant BH?...well over 10"s...I commenced to untwisting the 61" Flemish twist string as far as I dared and managed 61 1/2" string length and still too short resulting in a 9 1/2" BH...what too do?...I grabbed one of my 12 strand rhino strings from my Bushmen Longbow (which has more twists in it than a mountain road) and easily hit a 62" string length...this resulted in a 9" BH and with all those twists freshly removed?...a few tugs later she was looking sweet with the string ends covering all but about the last 1/4" of string groove in the limbs...hitting a final BH of 8 3/4" with an even tiller at 7 1/4"s top and bottom and looked like this....Sweet! 










and the butt ends of the Skyjack limbs fit the Morrison pockets superbly....










and now?...ready...










Time too shoot! (Note: Please dis-regard my commentary regarding draw weight...my $19.95 weston hand held scale isn't exactly accurate especially at lighter draw weights therefore I had no business commenting but I was excited because the bow felt super smooth to me and the draw weight feels perfect for a target rig...it will have zero problems tuning too or propelling my .800 spine VAP's...it was actually pretty snappy...ala low draw weight with high returns.)






L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Nice initial review JINKS. Very attractive setup.

:thumbs_up

Question: I'm just going to throw this out there for your consideration.

Based on the difference in length between your Med. SkyJacks and your Med. Black Max limbs, and now what you've experienced with the initial string that you tried on this rig, do you think there is any chance that your SkyJacks are actually longs and marked as mediums?

Just a thought.

KPC


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy shootong buddy 

Nice rig


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

GEREP said:


> Nice initial review JINKS. Very attractive setup.
> 
> :thumbs_up
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev! 

and i dunno man...I guess anythings possible...sky does list exactly how many inches their different length limbs are but that's no guarantee someone didn't make a mistake or grabbed the wrong paper work with the wrong limbs....but it does sound like you may be onto something but I'd classify myself as an ILF rookie who's not qualified to even attempt to answer that...and?...my brains fried at the moment! LOL!.....so I'm going to go measure the N2N length of this strung morrison/sky rig right now and maybe someone with more experience and knowledge can enlighten me/us whatever.going to measure...NOW!.....

Okay back and I guess that was pretty stupid of me...first I double checked the BH..and as I suspected (because I took so many twists out) the string stretched and settled at 8 5/8ths BH...(lost an 1/8th)...N2N measured just what the initial string length was (prior to stretching 1/8th)...N2N measurement was 62"s even "Strung".

anybody? 

But either way?..longs, mediums or oddball 2nds?..these limbs ain't going nowhere! :laugh: 



JParanee said:


> Happy shootong buddy
> 
> Nice rig


Thanks Joe...and thanks again for the Borders stringer...it's the only one I use now.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

No neon green limbsavers? 😜

Look like a sweet rig Jinks, congrats!


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

I like it Jinks
Cant wait to try it out.
Tuff doing a review when you only had the bow for a little over a hour.
But,you pulled it off.
Looks like your going with the high grip.I'm sure you a little time to try them all before you have to send the other two back..decisions, decisions.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

JINKSTER said:


> so I'm going to go measure the N2N length of this strung morrison/sky rig right now and maybe someone with more experience and knowledge can enlighten me/us whatever.going to measure...NOW!.....


Just for grins JINKS, I measured two sets of limbs I have here, a set of Black Max Carbon *longs*, and a set of Extreme BF *mediums*. The longs measured *26 1/4"* along the belly side of the limb and the mediums measured exactly 1" shorter at *25 1/4".*

It would be interesting to know exactly what your Skyjacks measure along the same line.

Here is a picture so you know exactly where I measured from so we can be consistent.









KPC


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

This is definitely a competition grade bow.I thought you didn't want to compete? Hard to top any Morrison.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

GEREP said:


> Just for grins JINKS, I measured two sets of limbs I have here, a set of Black Max Carbon *longs*, and a set of Extreme BF *mediums*. The longs measured *26 1/4"* along the belly side of the limb and the mediums measured exactly 1" shorter at *25 1/4".*
> 
> It would be interesting to know exactly what your Skyjacks measure along the same line.
> 
> ...



Okay Kev...first?...thanks for taking the time to work with me here on this...not that I have any clue whether or not the way we're going about this is correct as I would imagine the way we're measuring?...I can't help but wonder where dif's in "Limb Profiles VS Length" come into play but best I can tell?...(if in fact we're doing this right)....it's time to crack open a bottle of your better whiskey and break out the smoked gouda and crackers cause if I had to bet the farm?...I "Think" you are correct in your assumption that Sky just shipped me a pair of longs marked as mediums....my tape measure was too wide and thick to wrap around the belly side properly so I used frog painters tape along the belly and cut it off at the tip....then pealed it off and laid it on my tape..cutting 2"s....and came up with 28 1/4"s.....for a measured length along the belly of 26 1/4"s...the same as your longs too the fraction.....










I was going to take the TT BM's off the BB Warf but I already know they are shorter and marked as mediums as well....so I came up with a better idea and instead of re-measuring (what I already know)?...I laid both bows (with their respective limb sets) un-braced alongside each other with the riser limb bolts perfectly lined up with each other as well as the riser ends and?...










it's quite apparent that even despite the obvious 5deg limb pad delta between the two risers?...if you swung the warfs TT BM's forward 5degs. the Sky's would still be longs and not...mediums as marked.

now...could I get all upset about it...I suppose...or I could just be nice and call Jim Belcher explaining the situation and more than likely receive friendly and courteous remedial action......but will I?....I don't know...it's late and I'm burned out...on one hand?...I could probably get better performance out of mediums or even shorts at my DL...(I'm in the middle there)....but on the other hand?...the way this bow is set up now with the mis-marked mediums that are really longs?....it draws like silk an is one of (if not the most) quietest bows I've ever shot and I haven't even begun tuning it yet so I don't know what to do at this point...attempt to return them in hopes of better performance or?...just remain thrilled with what I got...so what say you all?...hold'em?...or call?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

4nolz said:


> This is definitely a competition grade bow.I thought you didn't want to compete? Hard to top any Morrison.


Well I don't...but there's this guy in my backyard who looks just like me and since I ain't kill'in anything but time these days?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Kevin good call 

Bill 

If it's not what you ordered give them a call 

I sure all will be made correct


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

If you're not actually going to compete in unmarked 3d competitions, and like the feel of the draw, i would keep what you've got.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

JINKS:

If you like the way they feel and perform, I would keep them. 

I don't think it's anything to be upset about. I was just trying to get to the bottom of why the string that should be working wasn't, and why they appeared to be longer than your other mediums. ILF stuff is usually pretty consistent among manufacturers, especially when it comes to lengths and weights. That's what got me wondering. 

I guess it's the way my brain works JINKS. It's not enough to to know what is, it needs to figure out why...or at least try. 

Sometimes it's a curse. 

If nothing more, I think it would warrant a phone call so you can find out for sure going forward with those limbs. 

Either way, enjoy your new rig. 

KPC


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice Bill. It certainly looks like you have a great riser as a base to work future configurations. I am guessing a nice set of longbow limbs would work great in the Morrison riser as well. I think that is one of the perks of ILF. Once you find a riser that fits you well and behaves the way you want, you have some playing room from that platform to a point. Anyway nice barebow set up. Will we ever see you joining the dark side and practicing the black magic of string-walking??


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

GEREP said:


> JINKS:If you like the way they feel and perform, I would keep them.
> 
> Either way, enjoy your new rig.
> 
> KPC


That's what's happening Kev...get this...a shamelessly copied and pasted response of mine from elsewhere...


*Bob Morrison called me this morning*...and I just got off a 20-30 minute call with him....(on a Sunday morning at that...talk about Customer Service?)....he was concerned with what I thought about his riser (of course) and wanted to know more about this problem I was having...and after some further measurements were taken, discussed and analyzed?....it turns out he's in agreement that I somehow definitely wound up with lighter draw weight longs rather than 30# mediums as marked.

We talked a lot...we laughed a lot....and then began discussing what real world tangible differences would be involved regarding the miss-marked limbs as he was certain the door was open for me to return them...or not...and I think I'm going to go with..."Not"..because at the end of the day here?...I now have one of the best shooting rigs I ever wrapped my bow hand around...I haven't even begun tuning it yet and it's already the quietest, smoothest drawing most dead in the hand rig I've ever shot and that's just out of the boxes the riser and limbs came in....amazing.

I/We also touched on much of what's being said here (that was posted while I was on the phone with Bob) whereby I wound up with a slightly longer (by 2"s) more stable...slightly lighter weight (by a few pounds)...bow...that I could shoot from sunrise too sunset with a zero fatigue factor who's overall performance is beyond description...so what was the problem again? :laugh:

I'm getting older and not stronger...this rig was intended to become my "Target/Comp Bow"....It's Sunday morning...I'm headed out too Church soon....and I also believe many things happen for a reason these days...for those reasons?...Jim Belcher has no concerns of receiving a phone call from me tomorrow....as Bob and I almost had tears rolling down our cheeks wondering who's feeling really weak thinking they're shooting 26# Longs. :laugh:

Thanks everyone and L8R, Bill.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I'm glad you got it straightened out to your satisfaction JINKS.

Like I said, what they are doesn't matter nearly as much as how you like them. At the end of the day, what does it matter if they are shorts, longs, mediums, or "medium and a halfs?"

I think what is important is that often, our first impression of something isn't always the most accurate, nor should we always take things at face value, or how they're "marked" per se.

Sometimes it pays to dig deeper, look closer, and question things.

Think about this for a second. You made assumptions about other limbs, and even how they were made, by comparing them to these limbs, which may or may not even be what you thought they were.

We *all* do it. We all make assumptions based on what we hear, what we see, what we think we see, or even what we want to see. I've done it, been wrong...and have had to eat crow because of it.

I think what's important is that we all maintain the ability to step back and maintain the ability to question...sometimes even ourselves. 

If the "experts" were always right, we'd still be riding horses and buggies.

:wink:

Enjoy your new rig!!

KPC


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Romans, 8:28
KEEP THEM. Good is good, don't try and fix good. Besides, the purpose of ILF is to have multiple sets of limbs.:slice::beer::shade:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

GEREP said:


> I'm glad you got it straightened out to your satisfaction JINKS.
> 
> Like I said, what they are doesn't matter nearly as much as how you like them. At the end of the day, what does it matter if they are shorts, longs, mediums, or "medium and a halfs?"
> 
> ...


Unfortunately?....I couldn't agree more Kev...as I sit here what...a mere 18 hours later?....SMH at the vid I just posted above and how lost I was?.....and talking a bunch of pooh dank horse pucky?....I need to stop posting ANYTHING that is preceded with the word..."Initial" :laugh:

BTW...while we're on the subject...I did disclose to Bob Morrison my thoughts of why those TT shorts didn't work out on the BB warf...which at this point is also the reason why the Skyjack limbs (now known as "longs") sounded loud and sloppy feeling on that particular riser...as I'm now of the opinion that it had nothing to do with either set of limbs but more (if not "ALL") to do with the non-standard 22deg limb pad angles on that riser....which via coincidence seems to work out just swell with mediums that are really mediums as I now feel that riser would string up much like a longbow with any manufacturers "shorts" as much as it would sound loud and be sloppy feeling with any manufacturers "longs"....but for some strange reason?...the overall geometry loves "mediums".

The good news?...These days?...I almost welcome the pain and humility of embarrassment...because often times?...(almost "ALL" the time)....that "That" happens?....the end result is that I just grew in my knowledge base and learned much in a short amount of time...and thanks to yourself, Bob Morrison and many others?...I feel like I just earned some sort of degree in all things ILF...in the last 18 hours! :laugh:

Thanks again and L8R, Bill.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

JINKSTER said:


> The good news?...These days?...I almost welcome the pain and humility of embarrassment...because often times?...(almost "ALL" the time)....that "That" happens?....the end result is that I just grew in my knowledge base and learned much in a short amount of time...and thanks to yourself, Bob Morrison and many others?...I feel like I just earned some sort of degree in all things ILF...in the last 18 hours! :laugh:
> 
> Thanks again and L8R, Bill.


We're all still learning JINKS, even the "experts"...if they'll admit it. 

I can't tell you how many things that were originally thought by many to be one way, ended up being another...*at least for me.* 

From shooting cock feather in, to shooting vanes off the shelf, to using two nock points, to tuning carbons, to the ILF connection not being suitable or even safe for short risers, to the ILF connection being too noisy, to the reason behind canting...to...to...to...

Sometimes you prove certain old wives tales or certain agendas right, some times you prove them wrong, but rest assured someone isn't going to like you for questioning them.

KPC


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay...so in the name of more conclusive testing?...my good shooting local shooting bud and close friend fatzboys came over for a number of reasons...

1. To deliver me my Falco Force Carbon "D" Longbow I custom ordered from Estonia in March of 2013 and sold to him about a year ago and then just bought back from him yesterday and?...

2. To test drive my new Morrison 21" XD w/ Skyjack limbs and?..

3. Bring his Pelouze Scale over for more accurate bow poundage measurement.

To better confirm his scales readings?...I first tested it with two bows of known weight...my Bushmen R/D Longbow which read 37.5#s @ 28"s as weighed on Steve Jewetts Digtal Scale Draw Board and then the Falco Force marked 32# @ 28"s....with both bows his scale was consistent in yielding a +2# reading on both bows with the Bushmen scaling 39-40#s and the Falco pulling down 34#s...and the testing began which yielded the following corrected (for +2LB) weights with limb bolts slammed on both risers and BH at 8 5/8ths".

Morrison 21" XD w/ Skyjack Limbs: 29# @ 28"

Black Bear Warf w/ TT Blackmax 40#/Med.: 38# @ 28"

Morrison 21" XD w/ TT Blackmax 40#/Med.: 39# @ 28"

Now...when I switched the TT BM's off the 21" BB Warf and clipped them onto the Morrison 21" XD without changing string length?...this is what happened...










a 10 1/2" BH...and that was the result of using the same 59" string the BB warf likes and needs to hit a suitable BH but thuis I believe is because with the BB warfs 22deg limb pad angles?...it prefers to assume the geometry o a 62" bow rather than a 64" bow...so I simply swapped out the string for a twisted and measured 61" string and got this....a perfectly Braced Morrison at 8 1/2" BH










This is what the Morrison w/ Skyjack "Longs" looks like at fatzboys 31" DL....










And this is what it looks like at my 28" DL....










I will call Jim Belcher tomorrow...if for nothing else than to let him know he may have a set of 30"/med limbs out there miss-marked as 24-26#/Longs.

Thanks for all the help and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice looking bow and a good write up...:thumbs_up


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Bill - What would you say the differences are between your Morrison riser and your Excel riser you owned. (If I am remembering correctly you had an Excel??) Quality of each, limb pockets, feel??


----------



## Dusty Lee (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a Hoyt riser and limbs on their way to me right now, but I wish I had seen your Morrison riser with the Sky limbs before I made my Hoyt order because I am loving the look of your new setup. Curious about why you chose the Sky limbs


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Bill, it looks like your friend is getting everything out of those limbs. I think they are too open. He needs a longer riser with that 31" draw.

Looks about right for you. Nice looking metal work.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> Nice looking bow and a good write up...:thumbs_up


Thanks EK! 



Arron said:


> Bill - What would you say the differences are between your Morrison riser and your Excel riser you owned. (If I am remembering correctly you had an Excel??) Quality of each, limb pockets, feel??


Well?...let's review here...my 23" long excel riser weighed less than 2lbs where my 21" XD tips the scales right at 3lbs so while the XD is 2"s shorter?...it weighs 1 1/2 X's what the excel did...to boot?...the XD has hidden cavities machined into the upper and lower limb pockets that are volumetrically calibrated to add 4 ounces of weight via molten lead to either or both ends...The XD actually has limb pockets that encase the butt end of the limbs...the excel doesn't...the excel is listed as machined aluminum...but it's either a casting or a forging that's been finish machined where the XD is machined from a solid billet of aluminum...and you can sense and feel that difference from the moment you pick up the XD as while it's very weighty for it's size?...it still maintains a very slender and elegant profile with an extremely well balanced feel...I'm sorry my description sounds so "apples/oranges" but so are the price tags...then again?...so are the risers....just being honest but they are in two very different classes...and not that the excel isn't a great economical riser...it is...but it ain't no Morrison 21" XD as imho?....we're talking Kia VS Cadillac here.



Dusty Lee said:


> Curious about why you chose the Sky limbs


Because right after explaining to Bob Morrison what I was looking for in a limb for his/this riser?...without hesitation he suggested I get a hold of Jim Belcher at Sky Archery.



Stone Bridge said:


> Bill, it looks like your friend is getting everything out of those limbs. I think they are too open. He needs a longer riser with that 31" draw.
> 
> Looks about right for you. Nice looking metal work.


Thanks SB...and I think I'm keeping them because off this 21" XD riser?...they shoot sweeter than a Cadbury Egg! :laugh:


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Cadbury Egg. That's funny. Crack for adults. My favorite way to induce a coma. Lol


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Called Sky Archery today...the glass maple skyjacks are going back as follows...

Initially I was just going to call Jim Belcher to let him know my Glass/Maple Skyjacks got miss-marked somehow so he knew he may have another pair that need to be re-identified and just keep what I have because they are so sweet but a few things started bothering me as follows...

1. Was Grant reminded me of the form/string/body contact issues I'd been having with long bows and shallow string angles at full draw...and yes...there's a great chance I'm not stretching out as far with a 66" bow as I might with the 64" bow I was aiming for.

2. Was somebody mentioning the term "mushy feeling"...and that set me back as not only were these mediums "longs" but they also scaled about 5lbs shy of what I was shooting for...maxing out at 29#s when I was looking for 34#s.

and finally?...

3. This bow is supposed to be my version of what I felt would be best for me of what I'm looking for in a bow through the experience of owning and shooting 15 other bows over the past 4 years so it bugged me to the point that "settling for anything less" wasn't going to be an option and would bug me for the life of the bow which based on my personal history?...wouldn't be long....so it had to be right.

Jim was blown away with disbelief when I aired my bombshell claim and as expected the questioning of my findings immediately began but then ended in about 30 seconds as he agreed something was definitely awry and that yes...somehow they got miss-identified...he apologized profusely as he informed me tat it would take a couple weeks to manufacture and get a new set of medium glass/maple skyjacks too me which is when I asked if maybe he had a different model limb close to that poundage in stock which is when he said he knew he had a pair of TR7's that are close but let me know they were top line $630 limbs...I told him if he has them I'll take them and then he asked for an hour to go look and he'd get back with me.

Much Less than an hour later his wife Sandra called....her voice was apologetically nervous and I felt pretty bad at this point so the first thing I told her was...

"Hey...calm down...everything is going to work out just fine no matter what happens here."

That got her relaxed and laughing as she told me she can't believe this happened and how sorry she was but they looked through all the stock and had two sets of limbs that were in process but ready for finishing and could be done soon and shipped that are very close to meeting my specs....

1. a set of medium length Glass/Foam Skyjacks for $399.99 that would max at 36#s on a 21" riser and..

2. a set of medium length Carbon/Foam TR7's for $629.99 that would max out at 36#s on a 21" riser.

Hence my thread here...and I would feel remiss if I didn't mention that they both couldn't of been more apologetic or nicer in the handling of this matter including Sandra letting me know she would just include a shipping label in the bow with my new TR7's to ship the miss-marked skyjacks back and that my card wouldn't be up-charged until the TR7's were shipped.

I might also mention that Jim Belcher spent more than just a few minutes explaining the advantages of the TR7's to me...and I liked what I heard. 

These Sky TR7's are originally what Bob Morrison was hoping I'd get for the new 21" XD when I told him I'd be looking for a mild mannered yet super stable target/comp type limb...he'll be happy! :laugh:

and so will I. 

Thanks again folks and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Every company/builder makes mistakes or has an occasional failure. The measure of such is how often and, more importantly, how it is handled when the mistake is discovered.
Based upon your experiences with Sky, I would not hesitate to do business with them.

I hate to see folks pounce on a product for a failure like it is some type of personal insult that they got arrows with a set of bad nocks, or the paint flaked off of a bow limb, etc.
The internet or any public forum is not the place to start to handle grievances with any product or service. I have yet to have an issue with a product found to be defective that I could not quickly resolve with a cordial and even toned phone call or email.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Bill 2311 said:


> Every company/builder makes mistakes or has an occasional failure. The measure of such is how often and, more importantly, how it is handled when the mistake is discovered.
> Based upon your experiences with Sky, I would not hesitate to do business with them.
> 
> I hate to see folks pounce on a product for a failure like it is some type of personal insult that they got arrows with a set of bad nocks, or the paint flaked off of a bow limb, etc.
> The internet or any public forum is not the place to start to handle grievances with any product or service. I have yet to have an issue with a product found to be defective that I could not quickly resolve with a cordial and even toned phone call or email.


I agree...mishaps and honest mistakes happen to all and even the most astute of us therefore?...internet forums should not be used as a weapon for the easily angered to abuse and possibly cost innocent hard workers their jobs or cause business owners to loose their hard won reputations and sales.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Bill, I've never heard a bad thing about Sky Archery. My best friend in Miami has some TR7s and loves them. He's very fussy, too.


----------

